# u mnie nie ma tego problemu vs. nie mam tego problemu



## maxl

I found instances of both on the Web. What would be the possible constraints on the choice of either construction?


----------



## Ben Jamin

maxl said:


> I found instances of both on the Web. What would be the possible constraints on the choice of either construction?


Both expressions have roughly the same meaning, but the connotation is slightly different:

*nie mam tego problemu:* I (personally) haven't got this problem.

*u mnie nie ma tego problemu : *As far as I am concerned this problem doesn't exist (in my work, in my home, in my affairs), the problem (if it existed) would not necessarily be very closely related to my person.

Examples:

Do you have any problem understanding people speaking English rapidly? Nie, nie mam tego problemu, rozumiem wszystko.

Have you got a problem with hot water in your appartment? Nie,  u mnie nie ma tego problemu.

*This is how I see the difference. Other Polish speakers, of different age or social group may have other understanding.*


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Both expressions have roughly the same meaning, but the connotation is slightly different:
> 
> *nie mam tego problemu:* I (personally) haven't got this problem.
> 
> *u mnie nie ma tego problemu : *As far as I am concerned this problem doesn't exist (in my work, in my home, in my affairs), the problem (if it existed) would not necessarily be very closely related to my person.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> Do you have any problem understanding people speaking English rapidly? Nie, nie mam tego problemu, rozumiem wszystko.
> 
> Have you got a problem with hot water in your appartment? Nie,  u mnie nie ma tego problemu.
> 
> *This is how I see the difference. Other Polish speakers, of different age or social group may have other understanding.*



I specifically like your final disclaimer. 

Actually the choice between the two very much depends on context, specific wording used in the question etc. Indeed the former underlined phrase expresses some personal attitude, but the latter does not express a lack of it although to some extent indeed turns the attention to something else. However in the example with water, I could say both "nie, nie mam tego problemu" as well as "u mnie nie ma tego problemu". One can argue that it may or may not express that the SUBJECT has a problem with the lack of the hot water or the lack of hot water IS the problem, but I'm affraid that it might be somewhat artificial and leading to nowhere. 

My gut feeling is that to express a lack of a personal problem I would say "nie mam tego problemu", while if the problem concerned something around me (my appartment, my car, my house, etc) I could use *both*. On the other hand, if we discussed a family problem, we could use a collective form 'u nas nie ma takiego problemu' even though the problem concerns us as the couple rather than our socks or towels.  

Perhaps in a compount statement '...but I have a problem with something else' I would tend to use the latter rather than the former. 

I would also note that in affirmative phrase there is only one variant 'mam problem z...' ('I have a problem with...') or 'też mam ten problem' ('I also have the problem'). 

My second remark is that the second phrase, with its apparent lack of predicate, resembles Russian syntax ('у меня нет этой проблемы'), and it may be rusicism. If this is really the case, in some areas it may be considered improper. 

To conclude, if OP does wants to avoid a mistake, the former variant 'nie mam tego problemu' looks safer.


----------



## maxl

Thank you both for your detailed and informative reactions. A small question. Jasio says that in the affirmative there is only one variant, 'mam problem'. What about 'u mnie jest problem'  ?


----------



## jasio

maxl said:


> Thank you both for your detailed and informative reactions. A small question. Jasio says that in the affirmative there is only one variant, 'mam problem'. What about 'u mnie jest problem'  ?



Perhaps a native Russian speaker could say someting like that. Or someone living on a Belorussian borderland. Not in the center though.


----------



## wolfbm1

A similar borrowing from Russian (zapożyczenie strukturalne z języka rosyjskiego) exists in ballad "Powrót taty" by Adam Mickiewicz:
"Ach! ja mam żonę, i u mojej żony

Jest synek taki maleńki."
Instead of "moja żona ma synka maleńkiego".

Mieczysław Buczyński: "Można nadto przyjąć pośrednictwo gwar ukraińskich w zapożyczeniu rosyjskiej konstrukcji składniowej u mnie jest, używanej powszechnie zamiast ja mam." 
Article: "Wschodniosłowiańskie wpływy językowe w gwarze wsi Huszcza powiat Biała Podlaska" z Annales Universitatis Mariae Curie-Skłodowska. Sectio F, Nauki Filozoficzne i Humanistyczne. Vol. 22, s. 223-256.

Compare a Russian view on the difference between " я имею" and " у меня есть".


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Podobne zapożyczenie strukturalne z języka rosyjskiego istnieje w balladzie Adama Mickiewicza "Powrót taty":
> "Ach! ja mam żonę, i u mojej żony
> 
> Jest synek taki maleńki."
> Zamiast "moja żona ma synka maleńkiego".
> 
> Mieczysław Buczyński pisze: "Można nadto przyjąć pośrednictwo gwar ukraińskich w zapożyczeniu rosyjskiej konstrukcji składniowej u mnie jest, używanej powszechnie zamiast ja mam."
> Artykuł: "Wschodniosłowiańskie wpływy językowe w gwarze wsi Huszcza powiat Biała Podlaska" z Annales Universitatis Mariae Curie-Skłodowska. Sectio F, Nauki Filozoficzne i Humanistyczne. Vol. 22, s. 223-256.


Po pierwsze Mickiewicz wybrał "u mojej żony ..." ze względu na rytm wiersza. Po drugie konstrukcja "u mnie jest" jest normalna i rodzima w języku polskim w znaczeniu "w moim domu, w mojej rodzinie, etc". Po trzecie czytałem, że w języku praindoeuropejskim używano zarówno "ja mam" jak i "u mnie jest", i używanie w polskim obu konstrukcji wcale nie musi być pożyczką ze wschodu, lecz może być odziedziczone z języka prasłowiańskiego.


----------



## maxl

I tend to agree with Ben Jamin on the second and third points.


----------



## Thomas1

An example of "u kogoś nie ma czegoś [problemu]" in a sentence where the "problem" clearly affects the person mentioned in the prepositional phrase:bardzo dobrze was rozumiem bo sama borykam się z  tym problemem,to znaczy moja córeczka będzie miala w tym roku już 11 lat  i problem trwa.Nie jest to moczenie wtórne(z przerwami)lecz  pierwotne(od urodzenia cały czas).nieraz bywa że nawet 2 tygodnie jest  ok lecz przychodzi taki okres że zdaża sie to co 1,2 noce(kiedyś było  częściej).moja córka rozumi tą sytuacje bo duzo na ten temat z nią  rozmawiam,lecz dla niej to wielki stres,bo inne dzieci jadą na kolonie  ,spią u rówieśników , a ona nie moze bo boi się wytykania palcami w  szkole jeżeli cos takiego wyszło by na jaw.Niestety takie są dzieci że  potrafią sie śmiać z nieszczęścia innej osoby.Ona by tego nie  zniosła.Usłyszałam niedawno że jest na to lek ale bardzo drogi(ok 190.00  zł na miesiąc , A KURACJA MUSI TRWAć 3 MIESIąCE)i nazywa się  MINIRIN.moja córka jest po badaniach i nie wykazały rzadnej wady lecz  przypuszczenie ze to wada genetyczna,bo problem był w rodzinie ze srtony  męża.mamy tez synka lecz u niego nie ma tego problemu(ma 7 lat)może  dlatego  iz mówia że pierwsze dziecko ma więcej genów ojca,a drugie  mniej.
http://www.uronef.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=127
[My underlying].​
An example of "u kogoś jest coś [problem]" (affirmative sentence):

> ciastka owsiane z otrębami
> [Porada na zaparcia u dziecka--przyp. Thomas]


U nas jest problem, bo Dawidek na diecie bezglutenowej. Działa suszona sliwka ze słoiczka dla niemowląt.
http://forum.28dni.pl/discussion/3460/zaparcia-nawykowe-u-dzieci/#Item_11​
Nie mam problemu z powyższym przykładem*. Jest sporo podobnych sformułowań na Google. Jednak, na przykład, cytat podany przez Wolfa brzmi dziś trochę obco (mówię "dziś", bo zastanawiam się, czy może kiedyś "u kogoś jest coś" było poprostu częstsze w użyciu). Wydaje mi się, że jeśli mamy do czynienia z porównaniem przez przeciwstawienie, to wtedy konstrukcje "u kogoś nie ma czegoś [problemu]" i "u kogoś jest coś [problem]" są do przyjęcia, bo fraza przyimkowa "u kogoś" kładzie akcent na osobę, która jest przeciwstawiona innej (wspomnianej albo znanej z kontekstu), co może się przedostać do kontekstów, gdzie "u kogoś" użyte jest do celów uwydatnienia tej części zdania:*daga 2012-31-01 13:29*

         u mnie zaczelo sie rok temu i trwa do dzisiaj raz lepiej raz  gorzej biore leki ale czy ja wiem czy mi to pomaga.u mnie jest problem z  psychika byle co i ja wszystko do siebie biore i to własnie z tym mam  problem!!!!jest to dla mnie bardzo uciarzliwe przeszkadza mi ta nerwica  na kazdym kroku!!!
http://nerwica-objawy.info/jakie-sa-objawy-nerwicy​ 
Jeśli mamy do czynienia ze zwykłym stwierdzeniem faktu, bez przeciwstawienia lub uwydatnienia, to wtedy już frazy "u kogoś nie ma czegoś [problemu" i "u kogoś jest coś [problem]" zaczynają brzmieć trochę obco.

Ponadto w ostatnim zacytowanym przeze mnie przykładzie autorka wybrała jednak bezosobową konstukcję, która w porównaniu do osobowej "(Ja) mam problem z psychiką" jest mniej bezpośrednia.

*w tym przypadku nie użyłbym "u mnie nie ma problemu z powyższym przykładem".

I've just realised I wrote my answer mainly in Polish. I hope that's not a problem, but let me know if you need clarification.

EDIT: cross-posted.


----------



## maxl

Thank you Thomas, Polish is not a problem, though I don't write it well. I suspect that with the plural there might be different (or perhaps additional) factors.


----------



## Thomas1

You're welcome, Maxl.

Could you please give us some clues, and best a sample, to illustrate "the plural"?


----------



## maxl

I feel that 'u nas niema tego /takiego..' can only be interpreted as referring to location, circumstances (even in more standard varieties).


----------



## Thomas1

It need not. There may be contexts in which someone who's speaking for a group of people, for instance a familiy, might use "u nas nie ma czegoś" in which case the "czegoś" affects each person. I assume that by "location, circumstances" you mean that the prepositional phrase "u kogoś" is used as metonymy to mean an actual location or circumstances, as in: _W Stanach Zjednoczonych często się słyszy o strzelaninach w miejscach publicznych. U nas (=w Polsce) właściwie nie mamy tego problemu._ I should add, however, that I regard examples such as "mamy tez synka lecz u niego nie ma tego problemu" as a tiny bit colloquial (note that this may be personal).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> I should add, however, that I regard examples such as "mamy tez synka lecz u niego nie ma tego problemu" as a tiny bit colloquial (note that this may be personal).


I would understand the phrase "mamy tez synka lecz u niego nie ma tego problemu"  as meaning "in his room, there is no such problem". Used in other meaning, it would be rather clumsy, not "a little bit colloquial".


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> I would understand the phrase "mamy tez synka lecz u niego nie ma tego problemu"  as meaning "in his room, there is no such problem". Used in other meaning, it would be rather clumsy, not "a little bit colloquial".


One man's clumsy is another man's ordinary language. I wouldn't be too quick to dismiss something as "unlikely to be used/clumsy" just because I don't like it....


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> I would understand the phrase "mamy tez synka lecz u niego nie ma tego problemu"  as meaning "in his room, there is no such problem". Used in other meaning, it would be rather clumsy, not "a little bit colloquial".


I think it's the whole wording that sounds colloquial to me. For example: _U pacjenta wykryto wczesne stadium raka trzustki._ doesn't sound so at all. Still we know that the patient is the actual "location" here. Perhaps, in the case of "mamy tez synka lecz u niego nie ma tego problemu" the word "problem" is too abstract to me and that's why I regard formulations of this type as a bit colloquial (although, in this very case, I know from the overall context that it's the matter of enuresis).


----------

